# velmi nebo moc?



## shimon

Hello friends, would you explain me the difference between velmi dobrý and moc dobrý? Děkuji


----------



## bibax

_Moc_ is very colloquial. _Velmi_ sounds rather bookish.

Usually you can hear: _Ta polívka se ti povedla, byla moc dobrá._
Probably you will not hear _"velmi dobrá"_ too often.


----------



## shimon

what's the meaning of   _se ti povedla?_


----------



## romancek

"se ti povedla" means "you made good", f.e. "Ta polévka sa ti moc povedla" means that you enjoyed the soup that somebody prepared for you   /polévka=soup/


----------



## K.u.r.t

shimon said:


> what's the meaning of   _se ti povedla?_


the english would say "well done with the soup".

To se ti (ne)povedlo.
This was (not) well done.


----------

